# Hunting Slingshot



## 9murphy9 (Apr 13, 2012)

hi
im Alex and i live in the uk.I've been looking for a hunting slingshot/catapult ive looked around and ive been thinking of the barnett black widow or the Barnett cobra if anybody can let me know what you think of these for hunting or can you suggest a better one thanks

Alex


----------



## mattardel (May 27, 2011)

I would not buy any commercial slingshot - they are not anywhere near as good as a homemade SS sold by one of the vendors on this forum. I would talk to gamekeeper john - he sells a hunting capable catapult for 20 pounds, shipped. Those slingshots are very capable at taking game. He has dozens of YouTube videos with his kills.


----------



## 9murphy9 (Apr 13, 2012)

thanks ill have a look at his catapults sling jim has messaged me to suggest his own desing the hunting hamer so ill weigh them both up


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

What's your price range?


----------



## LBurnett (Feb 21, 2012)

Try sling jim! his slingshots/catty's are awesome! All made from good quality wood!

Cheers Luke


----------



## The Slingshot Man (Jul 10, 2013)

I would make a homemade one for starters they are easy to make with 18 mm birch plywood and get designs from templates... Use Thera band gold..


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

I would look around this forum and see if there is a type which appeals to you, and then make our choice.


----------



## studer1972 (Mar 17, 2013)

Milbro is another well-reputed UK catapault maker.

http://milbroproshotuk.com/index.html


----------

